# Unique, mini wood burning grill - help me find it



## bb5999 (Sep 6, 2012)

Six months ago, through another forum, I discovered, for sale online, a very small cylindrical wood burning grill that was being made one off by someone out there in cyberspace.

I'm trying to find the grill again, in order purchase, and am hoping someone here knows what I am talking about.

As I recall, it had a very small footprint, small pieces of wood were used as fuel, fed into a bottom chamber. The chimney shape heated up quickly and a small (8"?) diameter grill sat on top.

I want one! But can't find it. $100ish?

Any direction would be greatly appreciated.
Eric
Reno, NV


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for http://www.asseenontv.com/cook-air-grill-complete-kit/detail.php?p=363154


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 6, 2012)

Greg Rempe said:


> Is this what you are looking for Cook Air Grill Complete Kit| The Official AsSeenOnTV.com™ Shop


That is an amazing grill. I had thought that the " _Sear you meat and keeps juices inside.__" _thing was a complete myth, but here it is again. On TV and on the internet, so you know it's got to be true...

BOB


----------



## bb5999 (Sep 6, 2012)

Greg Rempe said:


> Is this what you are looking for Cook Air Grill Complete Kit| The Official AsSeenOnTV.com™ Shop



Thanks for the quick reply Greg. Afraid that's not it, not even close.

This thing uses small pieces of wood, even chips, laid flat within in a small burn chamber, in the base. The, maybe one foot tall, chimney directs heat and smoke straight up to the grill on top.  It is made by a metal craftsman who probably developed it for fun. He had a nice web site, good photos.

I think I actually discovered it on a motorcycle forum.

The hunt continues!


----------



## oompappy (Sep 6, 2012)

How 'bout...

Deadwood Stove Company, Valera TX


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 6, 2012)

The Cobb does not mention wood burning, but is a cool little grill $100-150.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 6, 2012)

oompappy said:


> How 'bout...
> 
> Deadwood Stove Company, Valera TX


 Now that ne would be cool.  If only it was a little lower priced.


----------



## oompappy (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, it's an old technology, very popular in third world cultures especially in places where wood is scarce...

Grover Rocket Stove

One Door Stove

Make your own...

Root Simple: A Rocket Stove Made From a Five Gallon Metal Bucket

Candida International: Rocket stove: how to build one in an afternoon

http://robnoxious.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/dcfc0002.jpg

Don't get carried away...

Rocket Grill!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 7, 2012)

Good links folks. Now yall are making me want a mini bbq pit. Bad boys.


----------



## CapersQ (Sep 16, 2012)

Try Barbecues portatifs : Woodflame, les barbecues portatifs au bois - BBQ portatifs. Pricy but cool.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 16, 2012)

Might as well snag one of the little collapsable grills which cooks burgers on 7 sheets of crumpled up newspaper pages. Make the best burgers I ever eat..as long as person follow directions and do not use the super lean yup stuff.  80/20 chuck works great. I need to buy one if it aint over twelve bucks. Thanks.


----------

